# 2004 Maxima SL - HID - Left Lo and High Beam OUT



## mischief4l (Apr 30, 2009)

Just purchase a 2004 Maxima from out of state a couple of days and had it shipped to me.

The Left headlight is completely out, lo and high, which I dont think is coincidental. Is there anything that would make both of them not work?

I think it could be a fuse maybe, but I cannot located anywhere in the driver side fuse box or the fusebox by the alternator that has anything to do with the Headlights. Does anyone know exactly where I can find the fuses for the headlights?

I was also thinking the ballast might control both the lo and high? is that true or do they have separate ballast?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

low and high beam are on the same bulb. Just get the bulb replaced and if it's a HID then expect almost $200 for just the bulb.


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

it can be the bulbs tat need to be replaced, but jus in case when u get the bulbs and the light seems weak lookin the ballasts are goin so those may need to be replaced


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Xenon or no? It changes everything...

BTW, Xenon lights in these years are only lo beam. High beams are regular bulbs.


----------

